# Night Sights for the Ruger LCP



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does any one have any experience with these night sights?

http://www.nitesiters.com/

thanks for your help.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used them but hear they do OK. I'm not all that sure of the need fr them on a 380 being the relitave close range needed for accuracy but if you want them by all means have at it.

From the site:


> Nitesiters are super photo luminescent, and not self luminescent, like Tritium.
> That means they need exposure to light before using them. The good news is, 5 minutes of sunlight, close lamp light, or Ultraviolet light is all it takes to provide many hours of luminosity.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

DevilsJohnson - good point - maybe use the sights for the second shot as they run away :anim_lol:


Also if they are in my pocket all day they wont be gettin' much light.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, from what I read on the site you would need to _"charge"_ the sites for up to five minutes and you get a couple hours of light from the sites. I'm not sure if that's true or not but I don't see many people popping their weapon under a desk lamp then heading home from work or the like.

It seems that we had a guy on the forum a while back that used them but for the life of me I can't remember who. Maybe a forum search for nightsiters would find something. The have been running ads on these boards for years so I'm sure someone is using them.

At any rate you are the one that has to be happy with them so it really don't matter what I or anything thinks. If my opinion really mattered then there would be a lot less Jennings ,Bryco, etc handguns out there. :anim_lol:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wasn't really asking what anyone was thinking about them - I am looking for someone has experience with them.

:smt1099


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen them on a gun and like a previous poster said, you need to light um up first--they are what they are and it is not the real permanent sights out there. As said already, a 380 is what it is---a point and shoot. If you want somehthing-- save money to pay for expensive 380 ammo and buy some cheap irridescent green paint.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I wasn't really asking what anyone was thinking about them - I am looking for someone has experience with them.
> 
> :smt1099


I put them on my LCP and they work OK. Painting or otherwise highlighting the sights on an LCP make a big difference in your ability to use the sights. Now, this is in the daylight that I'm talking about. If you can be bothered with charging them up for night use, they are OK for that, too. I have added CT laser sight to mine, so I don't bother charging them.

The only negative comment I have about them is that they have shown a tendency to slide around a little bit on some of my handguns. But, this could be faulty installation on my part, or the fact that I have gotten cleaning solution or oil on them.

Overall, it is a decent product, and works fine on an LCP.

EDIT: Also, I disagree with anyone who suggests that you should not use the sights on an LCP, or any other handgun. Sure, at point-blank range is a different story, but a person who carries any mouse-gun for self defense purposes should practice shooting it at beyond point-blank ranges. It is important to know what you and your gun are capable of in a variety of SD situations, and there are only a handful of people who ever get very good at point-and-shoot.

Most mouse-guns are capable of decent accuracy out to 15 yards or so, the limiting factor being the users ability. Some of that can be improved with lots of quality practice...or the purchase of a laser sight...or both.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use them on the front sights on all my hand guns. I tried them out of curiosity and like that they give a nice clean and bright front sight to catch and hold my attention. I also like that they stay nice and clean. Some of the painted sights tend to get dirty and hard to see after a while but the Nightsighters wipe clean off with a wipe. 

They will glow nice and bright for a few minutes with a second or two charge with a flash light. They will glow for a while on the same quick charge, but the intensity diminishes after a bit. With a longer charge, they stay very bright for a lot longer.


----------

